# Confidenze Segrete



## Old Fa. (19 Maggio 2007)

Vi chiedo come amici di intervenire di secco in questo titolo, ... naturalmente lasciando a casa i vari commenti classici e le prediche: voglio senitre quello che pensate ... o meglio, ... lo pretendo (by Raf).

Ho 2 sole soluzioni, non suggeritemi delle altre, a meno che non siano spaventosamente incredibili.

1) La prima, interrompere questa vita, ... ho già pensato a tutto ed ho scelto una morte che mi conviene. Affogamento nel mare, .... così torno nella natura e finisce così

2) L'altra, è passare i prossimi cinque anni in prigione, ... una vera passeggiata ... oltre al fatto che sono in mezzo a gente come me. Mi arrangio bene in questi ambienti e riesco a ritagliarmi il mio spazio. Ma alla fine, ... sarò come prima, ... se non peggio. Con 5 anni di più. Superando la mia scadenza dei 40.

Alla fine di tutto questo avrò libertà di movimento, ... e presumo che non sarò cambiato di una sola virgola  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ecco, datemi davvero dei suggerimenti, ... ma non cercate di evitare il primo punto, ... è ragionevole. Dovete essere davvero sinceri per non farmi pentire di aver scritto un simile post. Non insultatemi truccando le risposte, me ne accorgo subito .  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi chiedo solo quello che pensate .... liberamente, e bando alle cazzate del non si fa e non si dice


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*Ovvio*



Fa. ha detto:


> Vi chiedo come amici di intervenire di secco in questo titolo, ... naturalmente lasciando a casa i vari commenti classici e le prediche: voglio senitre quello che pensate ... o meglio, ... lo pretendo (by Raf).
> 
> Ho 2 sole soluzioni, non suggeritemi delle altre, a meno che non siano spaventosamente incredibili.
> 
> ...


 La 2..senza ombra di dubbio e poi in carcere normalmente si può usare internet e resti con noi


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La 2..senza ombra di dubbio e poi in carcere normalmente si può usare internet e resti con noi


Non sono certo di questo, però non mi libero di me: in sostanza sposto solo le lancette di 5 anni, ... ma sarò ancora io e la mia impossibilità di vivere normalmente.

L'ultima volta che ho frequentato il carcere lo utilizzavo per cercare quello che era difficile cercare da libero. In sostanza, sfruttavo la situazione per relazioni e non per capire dove ho sbagliato. Non sono idiota, so che sbaglio ... ma il mio posto è questo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Esiste una cosa che però mi piace molto: un canile vicino al carcere, ... in quel posto potrei cambiare. Ma non ne sono certo.

Perchè il punto uno è escluso ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*semplice*



Fa. ha detto:


> Non sono certo di questo, però non mi libero di me: in sostanza sposto solo le lancette di 5 anni, ... ma sarò ancora io e la mia impossibilità di vivere normalmente.
> 
> L'ultima volta che ho frequentato il carcere lo utilizzavo per cercare quello che era difficile cercare da libero. In sostanza, sfruttavo la situazione per relazioni e non per capire dove ho sbagliato. Non sono idiota, so che sbaglio ... ma il mio posto è questo.
> 
> ...


Il punto uno è escluso perché non permette cambiamenti...e ...si cambia ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi non puoi restare nel forum


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il punto uno è escluso perché non permette cambiamenti...e ...si cambia ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti il punto uno non ha futuro.

Ma nel forum ci saranno altri, ... probabilmente capiterà un tipo simile a me e già ne esistono; nessuno è indispensabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*incredibilmente*



Fa. ha detto:


> In effetti il punto uno non ha futuro.
> 
> Ma nel forum ci saranno altri, ... probabilmente capiterà un tipo simile a me e già ne esistono; nessuno è indispensabile.


Quando non ci sei ci manchi ...
...poi magari cambiamo idea quando ci sei e ci tedi con sta roba del suicidio ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5udXZsUUI


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando non ci sei ci manchi ...
> ...poi magari cambiamo idea quando ci sei e ci tedi con sta roba del suicidio ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5udXZsUUI


 
Grande ... mitico ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Il suicidio è comunque un fatto peccaminoso solo con l'arrivo del Cristianesimo, ... ma fu considerato peccaminoso solo per una ragione: un tempo avevano bisogno di tutti per le guerre, ... quindi gli aspiranti suicidi potevano essere utilizzati nel corso dell guerre.

Come nel corso dei tempi di Luigi XIV, dove furo vietati i duelli, ... toglievano militari alla guerra.

Come vedi, per tutto esiste una ragione, ... oggi però si rende scarsa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*sinceramente*



Fa. ha detto:


> Grande ... mitico ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono del tutto disinteressata alla condanna sociale ...quel che ho imparato nelle vita è che ogni volta che sembra non ci sia ragione di vivere o non si vedono prospettive ..poi c'è un cambiamento..
Ma forse è solo questione di carattere, storia personale o ..neurotrasmettitori...
Ma io avevo risposto egoisticamente che a noi fa piacere sentirti ...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono del tutto disinteressata alla condanna sociale ...quel che ho imparato nelle vita è che ogni volta che sembra non ci sia ragione di vivere o non si vedono prospettive ..poi c'è un cambiamento..
> Ma forse è solo questione di carattere, storia personale o ..neurotrasmettitori...
> Ma io avevo risposto egoisticamente che a noi fa piacere sentirti ...


E' davvero quello che pensi ?

Il Mondo ed il forum andrà avanti ugualmente, ... io vado avanti solo per nel finale morire comunque: anticipare qualcosa non significa privarsi.

Un giorno, tra 70 anni di sicuro saremo tutti morti (quelli del forum), ... chi agonizza in una casa di riposo, ... e una piccola parte per incidenti: ma alla fine di tutto è solo questo il risultato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*Un momento*



Fa. ha detto:


> E' davvero quello che pensi ?
> 
> Il Mondo ed il forum andrà avanti ugualmente, ... io vado avanti solo per nel finale morire comunque: anticipare qualcosa non significa privarsi.
> 
> *Un giorno, tra 70 anni di sicuro saremo tutti morti*, ... chi agonizza in una casa di riposo, ... e una piccola parte per incidenti: ma la fine di tutto è solo questa ....


..parla a titolo personale !


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Io opterei per la 3

Mandare a cagare tutto e  tutti e ricominciare da  0


*Un giorno credi*

*Edoardo Bennato*


Un giorno credi di essere giusto
e di essere un grande uomo
in un altro ti svegli e devi
cominciare da zero.

Situazioni che stancamente
si ripetono senza tempo
una musica per pochi amici,
come tre anni fa.

A questo punto non devi lasciare
qui la lotta è più dura ma tu
se le prendi di santa ragione
insisti di più.

Sei testardo, questo è sicuro,
quindi ti puoi salvare ancora
metti tutta la forza che hai
nei tuoi fragili nervi.

Quando ti alzi e ti senti distrutto
fatti forza e va incontro al tuo giorno
non tornare sui tuoi soliti passi
basterebbe un istante.

Mentre tu sei l'assurdo in persona
e ti vedi già vecchio e cadente
raccontare a tutta la gente
del tuo falso incidente.

Mentre tu sei l'assurdo in persona
e ti vedi già vecchio e cadente
raccontare a tutta la gente
del tuo falso incidente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*Sai ...*

Io ho un forte senso di morte ...molto più di te credo...per questo apprezzo ogni attimo che vivo ...anche quando dormo e i regali che la vita mi riserva ...ma forse sono solo curiosa ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpCHHya3rxk


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..parla a titolo personale !


Parlo a titolo personale, ... ma dubito che tu possa contestare che tra 70 anni da oggi ci sarà ancora in vita mezzo pianeta che ha oggi 40 anni.

La vita ci prende a calci nel culo dalla nascita, ... e come premio ti da la morte nel finale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non lo so, ma questa logica mi sembra davvero una ragione in meno per vivere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*Buffo*



Angel ha detto:


> Io opterei per la 3
> 
> Mandare a cagare tutto e tutti e ricominciare da 0
> 
> ...


Ho letto un paio di anni fa che questa meravigliosa canzone Bennato l'ha dedicata a Bob Dylan e al famoso incidente (che si insinua che non ci sia mai stato) che l'aveva fermato per un bel po'.
Io ho citato Vanilla sky che è la storia del desiderio di una vita attraverso immagini di perfezione interiorizzate e una di queste (oltre a un quadro con il cielo color vaniglia) è la copertina di un disco di Bob Dylan...


P.S. Quest'estate tornando dalle vacanze, durante gli ultimi giorni delle quali avevo scoperto il tradimento, viaggiando da sud a nord e da est verso ovest ho visto un tramonto con il cielo vaniglia di una durata anomala che mi ha fatto pensare all'irrealtà di quel che stavo vivendo ...in negativo doveva essere una illusione, come quella del film, invece era vero...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

WEEEEE!!!! Belle gioie qui ci stiamo bruciando mesi di terapia di gruppo.....un sorrisone e prendiamo la vita per le palle


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto un paio di anni fa che questa meravigliosa canzone Bennato l'ha dedicata a Bob Dylan e al famoso incidente (che si insinua che non ci sia mai stato) che l'aveva fermato per un bel po'.
> Io ho citato Vanilla sky che è la storia del desiderio di una vita attraverso immagini di perfezione interiorizzate e una di queste (oltre a un quadro con il cielo color vaniglia) è la copertina di un disco di Bob Dylan...
> 
> 
> P.S. Quest'estate tornando dalle vacanze, durante gli ultimi giorni delle quali avevo scoperto il tradimento, viaggiando da sud a nord e da est verso ovest ho visto un tramonto con il cielo vaniglia di una durata anomala che mi ha fatto pensare all'irrealtà di quel che stavo vivendo ...in negativo doveva essere una illusione, come quella del film, invece era vero...


Le canzoni di Bennato mi hanno sempre divertito, ma ero sempre troppo piccolo per capire le esatte parole; oggi le ascolto se capita, ... ma non le capisco ugualmente perchè mi fanno vivere nel passato.

Persa/Ritrovata, questa vita mi ha davvero rotto i coglioni, ... non sono mai stato disperato, ... ma vedo che tutti quanti si prendono un'infinità di calci nel culo da passare tutta la vita a mezzaria; quando atterrano, ... è solo una pausa.

Se poi il tutto è per finire vecchi in attesa della morte, ... beh, non trovo che sia uno spasso questa cosa.

Per me un essere umano deve vivere fino ai 40 anni, ... oltre vegeta in attesa morire, ... di solito malamente. 

Il Tradimento fa parte dei mali minori di questo mondo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*appunto*



Fa. ha detto:


> Le canzoni di Bennato mi hanno sempre divertito, ma ero sempre troppo piccolo per capire le esatte parole; oggi le ascolto se capita, ... ma non le capisco ugualmente perchè mi fanno vivere nel passato.
> 
> Persa/Ritrovata, questa vita mi ha davvero rotto i coglioni, ... non sono mai stato disperato, ... ma vedo che tutti quanti si prendono un'infinità di calci nel culo da passare tutta la vita a mezzaria; quando atterrano, ... è solo una pausa.
> 
> ...


Per il resto mi diverto un sacco ..anche a litigare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*terapia ..alla grande*



Angel ha detto:


> WEEEEE!!!! Belle gioie qui ci stiamo bruciando mesi di terapia di gruppo.....un sorrisone e prendiamo la vita per le palle


Non sono in regressione ...ma quel viaggio aveva qualcosa di irreale ...mai provato a viaggiare dalla Puglia verso nord? L'effetto di straniamento che produce la dilatazione temporale del tramonto è effettiva... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se non è successo un dramma è una cosa bellissima si coglie il senso della relatività e si intuisce per un attimo l'eterno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Forse devo andare a dormire?


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> WEEEEE!!!! Belle gioie qui ci stiamo bruciando mesi di terapia di gruppo.....un sorrisone e prendiamo la vita per le palle


Accidenti Angel, ... hai ragione   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma fai conto che questo titolo nel giro di una settimana scompare dalla lista, ... e tutto torna come prima


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Oggi pare sia una giornata un pò no per tutti....e sai cosa ho fatto?

Sono arrivato a casa e ho fatto 2 pizzone una bianca e un teglione con 4 formaggi margherita e wuster...BUONEEEEEEEE!!!!!! impastare mi calma i nervi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*mmmm*



Angel ha detto:


> Oggi pare sia una giornata un pò no per tutti....e sai cosa ho fatto?
> 
> Sono arrivato a casa e ho fatto 2 pizzone una bianca e un teglione con 4 formaggi margherita e wuster...BUONEEEEEEEE!!!!!! impastare mi calma i nervi


Che perla d'uomo!!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

AHHhhhhh!!! ho fatto la mia confidenza segreta la mia nuova passione per la cucina.....oddio non proprio nuova ma sto allargando i campi


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Visto che siamo in orari notturni vorrei chiedervi un consiglio.

Vi prego davvero, rispettate quello che vi confido,  e non vedete questa mia intenzione come un atto disperato: volevo già farlo a 12 anni, ... a dire il vero ci avevo provato con un elastico, ... volevo mettere in cancrena la mia mano ma non fu un successo, ... anzi, mi sono preso pure delle cinghiate per aver nascosto questa mia "opera".

Il mio progetto è questo: comprarmi 2 bottiglie di Vodka alla frutta, beh non riuscirei a berle se fossero pure (non sopportando i super alcolici dovrebbero stendermi), berle velocemente e nuotare con un peso al piede, ... in modo che se cambio idea mentre sono fulminato non possa tornare indietro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avrei preferito un sistema da SS della germania nazista, ... ma porcaccia non esiste modo di procurarsi il veleno accettabile e senza soffrire.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che perla d'uomo!!


In confidenza......quando so veramente incazzato sai che faccio?
Pulisco la cucina a fondo, giù di viakal cif e più chi ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*ma va*



Fa. ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in orari notturni vorrei chiedervi un consiglio.
> 
> Vi prego davvero, rispettate quello che vi confido, e non vedete questa mia intenzione come un atto disperato: volevo già farlo a 12 anni, ... a dire il vero ci avevo provato con un elastico, ... volevo mettere in cancrena la mia mano ma non fu un successo, ... anzi, mi sono preso pure delle cinghiate per aver nascosto questa mia "opera".
> 
> ...


Meglio sonnifero e sacchetto in testa.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

di sicuro scelgo la seconda, mi sono sparata 5 anni collegio non vedo perchè non dovrei riuscire a spararmene 5 di galera, vieni mantenuto, cibo preparato, e quando esci non ti rompe piu' nessuno... e mentre penso a questa scelta penso anche a come poter sfruttare 5 anni di clausura...che vuoi che siano Fa, ne hai 39 e 45 ne avrai quando esci...cosa è cambiato nella mia in 5 anni ? Un beato cz. di nulla...avrei potuto zomparli a piè pari...quindi acchiappa la corda e incomincia a saltare.​


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> In confidenza......quando so veramente incazzato sai che faccio?
> Pulisco la cucina a fondo, giù di viakal cif e più chi ne ha più ne metta


che perla d'uomo due


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*Eh no*



Angel ha detto:


> In confidenza......quando so veramente incazzato sai che faccio?
> Pulisco la cucina a fondo, giù di viakal cif e più chi ne ha più ne metta


Il Viakal noooo ! Quello è la droga segreta di mio marito...l'odio per il calcare mi sembra segno di una nevrosi che concentra sul calcare tutti i sensi di colpa e per questo si vuole ..eliminarlo!
Ma che fastidio dà ..non è sporco opacizza e basta e, se proprio ci si tiene alla brillantezza, si elimina con acqua e aceto...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in orari notturni vorrei chiedervi un consiglio.
> 
> Vi prego davvero, rispettate quello che vi confido,  e non vedete questa mia intenzione come un atto disperato: volevo già farlo a 12 anni, ... a dire il vero ci avevo provato con un elastico, ... volevo mettere in cancrena la mia mano ma non fu un successo, ... anzi, mi sono preso pure delle cinghiate per aver nascosto questa mia "opera".
> 
> ...


Fa sinceramente al suicidio ci ho pensato più volte pure io....ma vedi quando avevo 20 anni il mio più caro amico un venerdì sera ha smontato il lampadario e ci si è appeso lui l'hanno ritrovato....la domenica, il lunedì alle 12 mi telefona un amica decendomi che il mio amico si era ucciso, sono corso a casa sua piangendo e ho fatto la cazzata (o forse no) di dargli un ultimo saluto.
Ti giuro che negli ultimi 20 anni me lo sono sognato parecchie volte e se penso al suicidio mi viene in mente lui......morto chiaramente.
Il mio carissimo amico ancora adesso mi sta dando una mano ad andare avanti.
Un Bacio Roby ovunque tu sei.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in orari notturni vorrei chiedervi un consiglio.
> 
> Vi prego davvero, rispettate quello che vi confido, e non vedete questa mia intenzione come un atto disperato: volevo già farlo a 12 anni, ... a dire il vero ci avevo provato con un elastico, ... volevo mettere in cancrena la mia mano ma non fu un successo, ... anzi, mi sono preso pure delle cinghiate per aver nascosto questa mia "opera".
> 
> ...


mi sono scolata una volta una bottiglia di gin ( per amore la testa di cazzo che sono) beh....Fa, è stato uno schifo...ma ti rendi conto stare male di stomaco e morire strafogato dalle acque?

Mi caccio un quintale di spastiglie nello stomaco e dormo...non è piu' pulito e meno cosciente?


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il Viakal noooo ! Quello è la droga segreta di mio marito...l'odio per il calcare mi sembra segno di una nevrosi che concentra sul calcare tutti i sensi di colpa e per questo si vuole ..eliminarlo!
> Ma che fastidio dà ..non è sporco opacizza e basta e, se proprio ci si tiene alla brillantezza, si elimina con acqua e aceto...


Beh dipende sempre dallo spessore di calcare da tirar via


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio sonnifero e sacchetto in testa.


e magari anche la cuffietta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*non so ...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sono scolata una volta una bottiglia di gin ( per amore la testa di cazzo che sono) beh....Fa, è stato uno schifo...ma ti rendi conto stare male di stomaco e morire strafogato dalle acque?
> 
> Mi caccio un quintale di spastiglie nello stomaco e dormo...non è piu' pulito e meno cosciente?


...ricordiamo la fine di Madame Bovary in cui il suicidio è una cosa dolorosa e disgustosa e per nulla romantico ...come, del resto, non lo era stato il tradimento...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Oggi pare sia una giornata un pò no per tutti....e sai cosa ho fatto?
> 
> Sono arrivato a casa e ho fatto 2 pizzone una bianca e un teglione con 4 formaggi margherita e wuster...BUONEEEEEEEE!!!!!! impastare mi calma i nervi


Io adoroooo a morte (tanto per restare a tema) .... le pizze fatte in casa .... davvero troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Accidenti, la cosa che mi dispiace è che la mia ultima cena non sarà la pizza, qui le fanno di merda. Ho ripiegato sulla carne mista e le patate al forno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*beh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e magari anche la cuffietta


Chi ha senso estetico o senso dell'umorismo non potrà mai ...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio sonnifero e sacchetto in testa.


E per sicurezza ci si siede sulla ringhiera del balcone in attesa che i sonniferi facciano effetto....così una sicurezza in più


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Io adoroooo a morte (tanto per restare a tema) .... le pizze fatte in casa .... davvero troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh dammi 450° e ti faccio na pizza da DIOOO!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e magari anche la cuffietta


il sacchetto di plastica lo chiuderei con due mollettine di quelle che si usano adesso...tutte colorate...che figata...ti ritrovano morto...ma all'ultima moda!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> il sacchetto di plastica lo chiuderei con due mollettine di quelle che si usano adesso...tutte colorate...che figata...ti ritrovano morto...ma all'ultima moda!


 
ma sei tu?!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sei tu?!!!!!


yes darling!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> yes darling!


 
Se fossi un uomo saresti già mia, e senza preavviso. punto.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo saresti già mia, e senza preavviso. punto.


Taci miciolidia, pure tu sei una romaticona da spavento.

Ma tu rimani sempre sulle tue, ... peccato davvero


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Taci miciolidia, pure tu sei una romaticona da spavento.
> 
> Ma tu rimani sempre sulle tue, ... peccato davvero


 

ma che devo fare bestia che sei...non l'ho qui la foto da carpa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*fidatevi ...*

Micio è uguale al suo avatar ...e a quel che dice ...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio è uguale al suo avatar ...e a quel che dice ...


Perdonami Persa/Ritrovata, ... ma non hai una minima idea di come sia Miciolidia, ... dovendo descriverla non potrei, ... è davvero più di quello che tu puoi immaginare.

Diciamo che la parola perfetta per lei è: Preziosa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io e Miciolidia ci conosciamo ancora prima della nella nostra presenza in questo forum, ... so quello che dico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Perdonami Persa/Ritrovata, ... ma non hai una minima idea di come sia Miciolidia, ... dovendo descriverla non potrei, ... è davvero più di quello che tu puoi immaginare.
> 
> Diciamo che la parola perfetta per lei è: Preziosa.
> 
> ...


..era quel che dicevo io ...
...e tu non darti arie solo perché sei arrivato prima!!
E intanto sei l'unico che non si è fatto vedere!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*e vai!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che devo fare bestia che sei...non l'ho qui la foto da carpa


Troppo bella!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Perdonami Persa/Ritrovata, ... ma non hai una minima idea di come sia Miciolidia, ... dovendo descriverla non potrei, ... è davvero più di quello che tu puoi immaginare.
> 
> Diciamo che la parola perfetta per lei è: Preziosa.
> 
> ...


 
ora divento verde ... il rosso non si intona  con la mia faccia da Triglia in questa foto.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo bella!


Giaggià....


----------



## Old Angel (20 Maggio 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh ho visto la miciaaaaaaaaa.....ma sto forum è pieno di belle tope


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh ho visto la miciaaaaaaaaa.....ma sto forum è pieno di belle tope


Ma il bello è che ci "parli" da mesi e non lo sai .....


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

*Grazie persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo bella!


tu insieme agli altri siete  generosi e deliziosi!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' davvero quello che pensi ?
> 
> Il Mondo ed il forum andrà avanti ugualmente, ... io vado avanti solo per nel finale morire comunque: anticipare qualcosa non significa privarsi.
> 
> *Un giorno, tra 70 anni di sicuro saremo tutti morti *(quelli del forum), ... chi agonizza in una casa di riposo, ... e una piccola parte per incidenti: ma alla fine di tutto è solo questo il risultato....


 
Sparisci... io c'ho piaqni d'immortalita'


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> In confidenza......quando so veramente incazzato sai che faccio?
> Pulisco la cucina a fondo, giù di viakal cif e più chi ne ha più ne metta


Angel ti sposo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque e' divertente... le cose che tiriamo fuori per calmrci.. io stiro

Se non ho un ferro da stiroo a portata di mano.. capita in viaggio 9tacete emaligni ho anche quello da viaggio)... cammino tanto e rapidamente e peggio x chi non si sposta


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Se proprio ti devi uccidere fallo in maniera scenosa... quando si chiude una porta come questa della vita e' meglio sbatterla forte.. cosi' che se ne accorgano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pensero' a quali morti scenose sia agilmente attuabili e te le  comunichero' via forum... si puo' fare anche a votazione... cosi' ti risparmio il dover scegliere... so che non ti pioace scegliere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Personalmente opterei per la seconda... almeno ti riposi per qualche annetto


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2007)

*Maròòòò.....*

Ehmm...Werther (non ti spiace eh se ti chiamo così???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ), giusto ieri sistemando il garage ho ritrovato una decina di metri di corda da alpinismo... te la mando a qualche fermo posta???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*mmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Angel ti sposo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se stiri ...ti sposo io ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angel ti sposo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

se ti separi da Persa in seconde ti becco io


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmm...Werther (non ti spiace eh se ti chiamo così???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza cuore questo moretto affascinoso.


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Oggi sono stata ammorbata da due becche petulanti, quindi ho tardato nel partecipare a questo thread.
Ti lascio alle tue due opzioni perchè alla fine tu sarai di fronte alle scelte con l'onere di pagarle in prima persona.
Posso solo dire quello che penso..... non mi va di perdere un amico, meno che mai un amico come te.... forse è un  pensiero egoistico, ma per me tu hai risorse sconosciute e forse adesso è a quelle che devi rivolgerti, le altre ti hanno già mostrato la loro capacità.
A' la guerre comme à la guerre.....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

*Streghetta*

Quanto sei bella...

leggerti è nutrimento per l Anima.

Sempre.


e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Vi chiedo come amici di intervenire di secco in questo titolo, ... naturalmente lasciando a casa i vari commenti classici e le prediche: voglio senitre quello che pensate ... o meglio, ... lo pretendo (by Raf).
> 
> Ho 2 sole soluzioni, non suggeritemi delle altre, a meno che non siano spaventosamente incredibili.
> 
> ...


La prima è irreversibile...ma la seconda è troppo scomoda. Se arrivassi a quel punto quindi, sceglierei la prima. E se mai ci arriverò ho già programmato tutto: tubo nella marmitta dell'auto, nona di Beethoven nell'autoradio e bottiglia di Jack Daniel's


----------



## Old Compos mentis (21 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Vi chiedo come amici di intervenire di secco in questo titolo, ... naturalmente lasciando a casa i vari commenti classici e le prediche: voglio senitre quello che pensate ... o meglio, ... lo pretendo (by Raf).
> 
> Ho 2 sole soluzioni, non suggeritemi delle altre, a meno che non siano spaventosamente incredibili.
> 
> ...


Se ti lasci affogare, inquini il mare e poi siamo costretti a rinunciare ad una bella mangiata di pesce questa estate.

Se finisci in prigione, son costretta a pagarti i pasti!

In entrambi i casi, pessime soluzioni.

Suggerisco il riprendere in mano la tua vita e reagire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Ma tu dubiti che ti verremmo a trovare in prigione?
Ti immagini il figurone di vedere una decina di donne che ti cerca ?! Vorresti perderti una esperienza del genere?


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Maggio 2007)

Mi è piaciuto molto l’invervento di Moltimodi, ... simile al mio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il mare non c’è pericolo, … sono lontano dalle zone di pesca, … anche se non posso garantire che qualche pesce possa nutrirsi del mio corpo e quindi finire nel vostro piatto.

Per la prigione, … è un posto che non mi dispiace affatto, … solo che anche soggiornando lì, … alla fine sarò punto e capo; perdo tempo. Per le visite, … beh, queste non piacciono, … preferisco rimanere in quell’ambiente senza rapporti esterni.

PS: da quello che ho saputo, per evitare di cambiare idea a metà strada, ... bisogna imbenzinarsi velocemente e senza pausa, ... in maniera che anche volendo, ....  non puoi tornare indietro, sarebbe davvero tragico se mi succedesse


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto molto l’invervento di Moltimodi, ... simile al mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben trovato!vedo che hai cambiato argomento stasera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*Offesa!*



Fa. ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto molto l’invervento di Moltimodi, ... simile al mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono veramente offesa...
Ti ho fatto un'offerta irripetibile e la rifiuti così!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scriverò a Vallanzasca!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

*sono espolsa*











dererumnatura ha detto:


> ben trovato!vedo che hai cambiato argomento stasera


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono veramente offesa...
> Ti ho fatto un'offerta irripetibile e la rifiuti così!?
> 
> 
> ...


Chi è Vallanzasca ?  

PS: non l'ho rifiutata ... se fallisco come spero di non fare, ... dovrò di certo ripiegare su questa tua disastrosa alternativa. Accidenti, preferivo il Giappone, dove lo si fa alla luce del sole ed in compagnia


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono veramente offesa...
> Ti ho fatto un'offerta irripetibile e la rifiuti così!?
> 
> 
> ...


visto?

tu gli dici che lo vai a trovare e quello di manda a quel paese...Fa ti da sempre soddisfazione


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Non conosci Vallanzasca?

Ecco chi è:     http://www.serbi.info/vallanzasca.htm


E' stato il più noto "bandito" della sua epoca. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non conosci Vallanzasca?
> 
> Ecco chi è: http://www.serbi.info/vallanzasca.htm
> 
> ...


Ciao bellissima, ..... Non lo sapevo, ... s'impara sempre qualcosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma io la vita non l'ho tolta mai a nessuno, ... e poi mi sono sempre limitato a togliere alle banche per mio profitto personale: quindi, non ho ideologie ... oltre al fatto che non ho mai partecipato ad una banda (sono inaffidabili)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: lo sapete cosa mi spaventa ? E' l'idea di tornare in questo mondo come un reincarnato in qualcosa, ... se davvero non faccio il fifone, ... spero sinceramente che la reincarnazione non esista, ... avrei fatto tutto per niente


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Maggio 2007)

*Bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non conosci Vallanzasca?
> 
> Ecco chi è: http://www.serbi.info/vallanzasca.htm
> 
> ...


 
se non erro era anche conosciuto come il bandito..più affascinante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*troppo giovane...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima, ..... Non lo sapevo, ... s'impara sempre qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho citato Renato Vallanzasca ..il bel René...perché ha sempre avuto successo con le donne (un tipo alla Scamarcio) e ripiegavo su di lui ...visto che non mi vuoiiii


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho citato Renato Vallanzasca ..*il bel René*...perché ha sempre avuto successo con le donne (un tipo alla Scamarcio) e ripiegavo su di lui ...visto che non mi vuoiiii


avevo ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*beh*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> se non erro era anche conosciuto come il bandito..più affascinante.


La ragazza che aveva rapito si diceva si fosse innamorata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E nelle sue numerosi evasioni ha sempre trovato più di una donna disposta a ospitarlo...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ragazza che aveva rapito si diceva si fosse innamorata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il fascino del bello e dannato..certo se avesse il volto di robert redford..


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho citato Renato Vallanzasca ..il bel René...perché ha sempre avuto successo con le donne (un tipo alla Scamarcio) e ripiegavo su di lui ...visto che non mi vuoiiii


Ma dai Persa/Ritrovata ... e poi, non ci tengo troppo a raggiungere i 60 anni, ... credo davvero che la vita non debba superare i 40 , ... dopo è tutta ripetizione di ogni cosa: era bello a 20 anni fino a 30, dove qualcosa da scoprire esisteva ancora. Superati, ... oramai anche i film in TV sono evidenti, ... conosco la fine ancora prima di vederli  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A quasi 39 (18 giugno) quali novità ci sono ancora ?


----------



## Old Angel (21 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa/Ritrovata ... e poi, non ci tengo troppo a raggiungere i 60 anni, ... credo davvero che la vita non debba superare i 40 , ... dopo è tutta ripetizione di ogni cosa: era bello a 20 anni fino a 30, dove qualcosa da scoprire esisteva ancora. Superati, ... oramai anche i film in TV sono evidenti, ... conosco la fine ancora prima di vederli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è un mondo intero che ti aspetta, devi solo aprire gli occhi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*bimbo mio*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa/Ritrovata ... e poi, non ci tengo troppo a raggiungere i 60 anni, ... credo davvero che la vita non debba superare i 40 , ... dopo è tutta ripetizione di ogni cosa: era bello a 20 anni fino a 30, dove qualcosa da scoprire esisteva ancora. Superati, ... oramai anche i film in TV sono evidenti, ... conosco la fine ancora prima di vederli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapessi quante sorprese mi ha riservato la vita in questo 17 anni!! (quasi)


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Maggio 2007)

Per questo che sapevo di poter fare liberamente un titolo come questo in questo forum, ... non mi avreste mai detto niente di banale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il mio unico dubbio è di riuscire ad andare fino in fondo a questa cosa (o a fondo), ... senza cambiare idea. E' il momento perfetto, ... e poi, è dall'età di 15 anni ho sempre detto che non avrei dovuto superare i 40 anni.

Cosideriamo che a parte pochi, ... nell'antichità era l'età in cui morivi di morte naturale ... ed eri vecchio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*no*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> il fascino del bello e dannato..certo se avesse il volto di robert redford..


Veramente molto simile a Riccardo Scamarcio ..infatti mi aspetto che gli facciano fare un film su quel delinquente...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ragazza che aveva rapito si diceva si fosse innamorata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehmmm..Lupa come ha detto che si chiama Napoleone!??!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*uhm*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm..Lupa come ha detto che si chiama Napoleone!??!


Come iniziale aveva scritto M ...
E poi il bel René si è piuttosto invecchiato...


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Maggio 2007)

Ma ... Persa/Ritrovata !?! ... ho letto tutta la storia di Renato Vallanzasca .... ma questo individuo è un pazzo scatenato ..... da ricovero  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Va bene tutto, ... ma sono lontano anni luce da questo elemento  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ha pure gli occhi da matto


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho citato Renato Vallanzasca ..il bel René...perché ha sempre avuto successo con le donne (un tipo alla Scamarcio) e ripiegavo su di lui ...visto che non mi vuoiiii


Ho letto un suo libro...il racconto romanzato della sua vita. Oddio, a Scamarcio nemmeno si avvicina come bellezza, ma fascino ne aveva. D'altronde i mascalzoni con un minimo di classe attirano le donne, si sa. Bellissima la storia della scommessa con Francis Turatello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   In un mese, doveva riuscire a farsi l'avvocatessa che gli avevano dato in galera. Inutile dire, vinse la scommessa


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Bah*

Oggi non è facile trovare esempi, ma in passato "delinquenti" come Lucky Luciano o Maranzano erano, con altri meno noti, dei perfetti gentlemen sia in società che negli affari, conoscevano le migliori maniere, avevano cultura e indulgevano in passatempi come concerti, opera, recitals, teatro..... la storia del mafioso ignorante andava bene per i sottoposti! Il fatto che fossero mafiosi era risaputo ma molti banchieri trattavano volentieri più con loro che con alcuni magnati assai meno liberali.  
Questa gente faceva studiare i loro figli ed accoliti nelle migliori università ed aveva così nell'organizzazione medici valenti, avvocati e fiscalisti preparatissimi.  Solo alcuni (vedi Al Capone) erano così strafottenti da farsi fregare dal fisco, e solo le delazioni permettevano gli arresti! Sia chiaro, erano delle calamità per la società, ma se si fosse guardato a certe loro forme di organizzazione convertite alla legalità forse parecchie cose avrebbero funzionato meglio nelle istituzioni.  
Luciano venne perfino contattato, una volta in esilio a Napoli, dagli alleati che gli chiesero di agevolare lo sbarco in Sicilia, cosa che fece unitamente a Calogero Vizzini......  
Ha finito la sua vita fra onori e denari.
Curiosità parlava correntemente fra altre lingue, il latino e citava a memoria il "De bello gallico"...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*disperazione*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ma ... Persa/Ritrovata !?! ... ho letto tutta la storia di Renato Vallanzasca .... ma questo individuo è un pazzo scatenato ..... da ricovero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era un ripiego perché tu non mi vuoi iiii


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Era un ripiego perché tu non mi vuoi iiii*


Se fossi un uomo ti sposerei in seconde nozze


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo ti sposerei in seconde nozze


 
Tu sei jena..........non fare voli pindarici  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

*tra me e te Fa*

Dove 
di 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​a
mi
ne sei finito!​​​​​


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Senza scherzi...Fa non ti sembra il caso di venir fuori?

Se vuoi possiamo avere un momento di raccoglimento cosicche tu possa apparire


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza scherzi...Fa non ti sembra il caso di venir fuori?
> 
> Se vuoi possiamo avere un momento di raccoglimento cosicche tu possa apparire


 
ma la vuoi finire staseraaaa


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire staseraaaa


 
Cazzo non ci riesco... sono stata contaggiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Or su mia leggiadra amica intoniamo un Alleluja!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza scherzi...Fa non ti sembra il caso di venir fuori?
> 
> Se vuoi possiamo avere un momento di raccoglimento cosicche tu possa apparire


leggo in te saggezza
raccoglimento e preghiera
due ottimi ingredienti


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

badeeessaaa


la iena mi provoca!


----------



## Bruja (24 Maggio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> badeeessaaa
> 
> 
> la iena mi provoca!


Se non puoi porgere l'altra guancia................porgile almeno le terga!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Stasera vi voglio al Vespro, chi manca bacchettate!!!
Baddy


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> badeeessaaa
> 
> 
> la iena mi provoca!


nessuna provocazione nelle mie
pura e semplice verità sono contenute nei miei scritti


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> nessuna provocazione nelle mie
> pura e semplice verità sono contenute nei miei scritti


Perfect scusa ma la Iena sarei io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perfect scusa ma la Iena sarei io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ottimo


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perfect scusa ma la Iena sarei io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puro ceppo del Serengeti


----------



## Bruja (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puro ceppo del Serengeti


 
.....parola di sciacallo ?????????  Voi isolani siete, quindi consimili  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> .....parola di sciacallo ????????? Voi isolani siete, quindi consimili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prevedo seratina al vetriolo


----------



## Bruja (24 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Prevedo seratina al vetriolo


Ho sempre contato sulla tua perspicacia, in effetti più che due zannine avrei tutta la dotazione dentaria in fase iniettante...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La figlia di una mia cara amica, ottima ragazza, ha beccato il marito con la sua sollazzatrice di ammennicoli in casa sua, era fuori per lavoro ed è rientrata, la scioccherella, con un altro aereo per poetr avere la serata col marito, e non ha avvertito a casa...... non ho idea come finirà.   Tre anni di matrimonio!!!
Mia cugina mi ha detto che il marito ieri sera le ha chiesto chi era.... è arrivato l'alzheimer già preannunciato (64 anni)!!!
Un vicino ha portato il figlio di vent'anni all'ospedale...... aneurisma, per ora è in coma!
Se qualcuno tira fuori delle caxxate circa le vicissitudine della vita perchè ha l'amante che fa i capricci o si è fatto gli affari suoi, procedo ad una scintigrafia manuale!!!
Dici che ho leggerissimamente reso l'idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ???
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (24 Maggio 2007)

aria pesante su tutto lo stivale... isole comprese...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Facciamo tutt' Europa va


----------



## MariLea (24 Maggio 2007)

Europa e provincia...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho sempre contato sulla tua perspicacia, in effetti più che due zannine avrei tutta la dotazione dentaria in fase iniettante...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  si.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si.


Ave orecchium...  l'umore e' mutato sul viale della sera?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ave orecchium... l'umore e' mutato sul viale della sera?


se me lo chiedi cosi non resisto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









o la finisci o non la smetto...è piu' forte di me..giuro


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

e che non riesco amnco a risponderti tanto rido


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se me lo chiedi cosi non resisto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggo in te gioia
me ne compiaccio

ohi.. questo forum se continua cosi' verra' sponsorizzato "Dall'istituto per la ricerca sulle malattie psicologiche" ... le abbiamo tutte..personalita' multiple.. borderline... il complesso di edipo ci fa una pippa... Nietsche se lo magnamo


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che non riesco amnco a risponderti tanto rido


 
l'umore muto'

col tramonto arrivo'

quel tiepido sole

che bene mi fo'







  sei autorizzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









la fetta di torta del battesimo di ieri ..


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> leggo in te gioia
> me ne compiaccio
> 
> ohi.. questo forum se continua cosi' verra' sponsorizzato "Dall'istituto per la ricerca sulle malattie psicologiche" ... le abbiamo tutte..personalita' multiple.. borderline... il complesso di edipo ci fa una pippa... Nietsche se lo magnamo


 

e Lacan  ce lo vomitiamo


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'umore muto'
> 
> col tramonto arrivo'
> 
> ...


 


























Sembrava di leggere la rima di un sardo che vive a Firenze.. te tu dici ah belloccia


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e Lacan ce lo vomitiamo


ma sine..ci dovrebbero dare la laurea onoris causa... o almeno una targhetta che attesti


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sembrava di leggere la rima di un sardo che vive a Firenze.. te tu dici ah belloccia


 

















taci che oggi un mostro mi ha perseguitato...asp...poi ti racconto ..mi chiamano...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Ora mi  sto immaginado questa cazzo di targhetta in finto argento col bordino in velluto blu... 

*Attestato di idoneita' alla professione di  Terapeuta*
*"A Miciolidia per la pazienza dimostrata"*
*La redazione del forum di Tradimento.net*​


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *taci che oggi un mostro mi ha perseguitato*...asp...poi ti racconto ..mi chiamano...


Perfect


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora mi sto immaginado questa cazzo di targhetta in finto argento col bordino in velluto blu...
> 
> *Attestato di idoneita' alla professione di Terapeuta*
> *"A Miciolidia per la pazienza dimostrata"*
> *La redazione del forum di Tradimento.net*​


 

eccallà...ora sono apposto nei seculi seculorom...

mi vado a cercare il loculo come air..


ahhhh ma l'hai modificata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   tacci tua


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora mi sto immaginado questa cazzo di targhetta in finto argento col bordino in velluto blu...
> 
> *Attestato di idoneita' alla professione di Terapeuta*
> *"A Miciolidia per la pazienza dimostrata"*
> *La redazione del forum di Tradimento.net*​


fammi una foto cosi​


----------



## Bruja (24 Maggio 2007)

*Ragazze*

Sto prenotando il treno bianco...... voi venite vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

aiut


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto prenotando il treno bianco...... voi venite vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nun me di' gnente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















ti dico solo che ho fatto il giro di ben due  istituti di ricovero per alzaimer

a seguire una notiziola di un male allo stomaco di una mia conoscenza.

un familiare al pronto soccorso.

Prenota il treno. grazie.


----------

